# There was a problem connecting to your device (Error 2).



## cpmodem

I didn't have any luck with a forum search so I started a new thread. I can connect to my 922 via internet fine and read the schedule and browse my DVR recordings, but when I try to watch a DVR recorded event or live TV I get this error message after a minute or so:

_*There was a problem connecting to your device (Error 2).

Please try again later*_

I am using IE9 with Win7. The 922 is connected to a Linksys E3200 wirelessly.
TIA...
-John


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Have you tried another browser?

I don't know what browsers and versions are supported... but famously Dish has not always supported the most recent browser versions at first.

You could try an older IE... you could also try IE in 32-bit mode if you normally run it in 64-bit mode.

You could also try an older Firefox or Safari or some other browser and see if you get different results.


----------



## AZ.

rumer has it there is a 922 bug fix being released on the 13 th of this month.....when I see it i beleave it!!!!! And it will adress the Sling issues!


----------



## [email protected]

cpmodem said:


> I didn't have any luck with a forum search so I started a new thread. I can connect to my 922 via internet fine and read the schedule and browse my DVR recordings, but when I try to watch a DVR recorded event or live TV I get this error message after a minute or so:
> 
> _*There was a problem connecting to your device (Error 2).
> 
> Please try again later*_
> 
> I am using IE9 with Win7. The 922 is connected to a Linksys E3200 wirelessly.
> TIA...
> -John


This error code is pretty much a generic one but I would like to help you get this working. If you could send me a PM with your account information and also are you using DSL interent? Have you ever been able to use the sling at all? Have you attempted to connect with a different browser? Please let me know, thanks!


----------

